# Radio??



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone have one was just looking for some honest reviews it was 80 bucks at bass pro so I figured I would give it a try.


----------



## mcgrathfan1 (May 21, 2013)

how has it worked for you? i am looking to install a stero in my rig?


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Haven't been home yet I will do a video review probably I will let you know when its complete and online.


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Installed video is on youtube search Andrew Hanneman and its on my channel boss radio review honest opinion way better then what I was expecting only used one speaker but its plenty of sound hope this helps any one who is looking at them.


----------

